# Oranges



## Belyy (Aug 6, 2015)

Hi
So last night I was eating an orange and after I finished I went to play with my hedgehog. He went straight for my hand and just started licking it because there was orange juice on it. He just seemed to LOVE it so I googled if hedgehogs could have oranges and it kinda shocked me that they couldn't. My question is why can't they have oranges and what does it do to them if they eat a slice and another question is if they can have a snack with orange juice or/and other stuff mixed in 

Thank you


----------



## KristinNicole (Oct 20, 2015)

they aren't supposed to have citrus of any kind it causes too much acidity.you can find a list of foods to avoid in a lot of places online


----------



## Katten (May 10, 2014)

I really wouldn't let your hedgehog have oranges. They can cause tummy problems.


----------

